# VISA Appeal Process time



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi guys

My relatives visa was rejected and I want to appeal. How long are appeals taking to be processed of late. Any successes? I am appealing from within South Africa.


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

They say it takes 8-10 months on VFS, it can take longer


----------

